# So, we found a pocket watch in the attic.....



## superscouse (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi everyone.

We were clearing out the attic and found a gold pocket watch. The granny in the house remembers in the 1930's it used to hang around her aunts neck but we do not know anything about it. Based on memories, it must be 100 years old. I have taken a few photos for you to see. Does anyone recognise what it may be or even understand the markings on it? Any observations are very welcome.

Many thanks.

Below is link to the folder with photos.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8zVwBGOmTRUaUtiRlc0UTBKcGc


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Google on "Gold and Silver Hallmarks" as a start and see if you can match anything - - possibly a date as well/ Look for a name on the dial or the inside and look that up as well :yes:

Good Luck!


----------



## PocketWatchRocket (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi.

Your watch is typically known as a Fob Watch, your example is hallmarked for 18ct ,import marked for London looks like 1947, so not quite a 100 years, nice little timepiece

hope this helps


----------

